# Results versus how I feel



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi everyone
Hope you are all well. 
Can't believe what just happened. I just spent half an hour writing up a post and it got deleted!! ahhhhh
Anyway, its going to be slightly long, but just wanted some advice if you think needed.
Quick reminder.
Diagnosed with hashimotos in late 2009 at 24yrs of age:
Labs then:

1/12/09
TSH: 4.18 (0.40-3.50)
Free T4: 13.8 (9.0-19.0)
Free T3: 4.6 (2.6-6.0)

Was commenced on "Eutroxsig" Thyroxine medication 50mcg

Continued having bloods as follows:

29/12/09
TSH: 2.29
Free T4: 14.8
Free T3: 4.6

8/3/2010
TSH: 1.16
Free T4: 16.1
Free T3: 3.8

19/4/2010
TSH: 1.02
Free T4: 19.3
Free T3: 4.4

6/7/2010
TSH: 0.56
Free T4: 17.2
Free T3: 3.8

Towards end of that year, i started feeling a bit yuck again. Usual symptoms. Saw my endo, he told me to get more blood.

31/8/2010
TSH:0.69
Free T4: 18.5

Due to my symptoms, he hesitantly increased my medication to 75mcg daily.
I was supposed to see him towards the end of the year, but somehow got missed. Recently i started feeling crap again, like how i did at the very beginning of all of this. Went to my GP so get some bloods this week. got results back today as follows:

21/6/2011
TSH: 3.32
Free T4: 15.1

Of course my GP told me the results were within normal ranges, but WHY do i feel like this then?!?!!? Tired, emotional, dry skin, constipated and my throat just aches sometimes, and feels like there is a lump in my throat.
I am so over this dam disease. I am only young and used to be so energetic, happy and carefree. I see my endo in 2 days and am really hoping he doesn't just say "lets just wait".
Do you think i should increase my medication again??? Do you think i should have another ultrasound?????
My Vitamin D is also low. don't know if that can impact on anything..
Any advice, comments would be appreciated.
Should be happy i guess that i don't have anything more serious interms of health terms. Just over feeling like this.

amy


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I'll ask this since I know the question is coming: can you post the ranges used for the other labs? Or are they the same ranges as those drawn on 1/12/09?

Your TSH numbers remind me of my own. I know that at the moment I'm in the lower 3.xx area and I have felt awful the last couple of months. My understanding is that when the TSH level is elevated, the various thyroid antibodies are elevated, too. So it's not just the Free T3 & Free T4 affecting you, but your TSH is an indicator of your antibodies being more active.

I'm sure some other folks can shed more light on everything for you. Hang in there!

:anim_32:


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi Bigfoot

Thanks for your reply. 
Yeah sorry should of made that more clear.
Yes the ranges are all the same.

Recap.
Range for TSH:0.40-3.50
Free T4: 9.0-19.0
Free T3: 2.6-6.0


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> Hi everyone
> Hope you are all well.
> Can't believe what just happened. I just spent half an hour writing up a post and it got deleted!! ahhhhh
> Anyway, its going to be slightly long, but just wanted some advice if you think needed.
> ...


Hi there, Amy!! From what I see, I don't think you are converting very well. T4 to T3. The mid-range of the range given by your lab for the FREE T3 is 4.3 and only back in 09 were you slightly above that. Since the FREE T3 is your active hormone, most of us need it to be at about 75% of the range given by your lab. Then we see a pattern of the FREE T4 also being high in the range which also suggests to me that you are not converting and the T4 is building up.

I believe you would benefit from a thyroxine replacement that contains T3 as well.

Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Amy17 (Feb 6, 2010)

So what does all that mean? lol
I'm seeing my Endo in 2 days and i want to be filled with knowledge, cause sometimes i feel they aren't, or they just aren't interested in listening to you.

I have borrowed a book on Thyroid diseases to increase my knowledge, but any other advice along the way would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
From Aussie Amy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Amy17 said:


> So what does all that mean? lol
> I'm seeing my Endo in 2 days and i want to be filled with knowledge, cause sometimes i feel they aren't, or they just aren't interested in listening to you.
> 
> I have borrowed a book on Thyroid diseases to increase my knowledge, but any other advice along the way would be greatly appreciated!
> ...


Your Free T3 is your active hormone; it is what provides your energy, your good physical health, good emotional health and healing. W/o sufficient T3, you are doomed.

FT3 should be at about 75% of the range of the range given by your lab. TSH @ 1.0 or less. This is where most of us feel our best; not all of us, but most. There are always exceptions.

Here is info.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

http://pro2services.com/Lectures/Spring/Thyroid/ThyTests.htm


----------

